# Orange is the New Black season two hits Netflix on June 6th



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Orange is the New Black season two hits Netflix on June 6th*

Should you fancy Piper Chapman's prison-based predicament more than Frank Underwood's political conniving, you're in luck. The second season of Orange is the New Black will hit Netflix on June 6th -- less than a year after the series debuted. As The Hollywood Reporter tells it, Laura Prepon won't return as a regular on the show, but Danielle Brooks (Taystee) and Taryn Manning (Pennsatucky) will. The latter of which should be a clue that Chapman showed at least some restraint during the first season's closing moments.

Full Story Here


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Am I the only one who thought this show wasn't very good?


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Not everything fits everyone's tastes. We can't wait for the new season.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Juanus said:


> Am I the only one who thought this show wasn't very good?


Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I started off not liking it and ended up loving it.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

Wife and I really liked this show. It's a shame that Netflix streaming quality is so inconsistent. We wound up dropping it from our service after a couple weeks. Amazon Prime shows streamed using the same device to the same TV look fantastic.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

keith_benedict said:


> Wife and I really liked this show. It's a shame that Netflix streaming quality is so inconsistent. We wound up dropping it from our service after a couple weeks. Amazon Prime shows streamed using the same device to the same TV look fantastic.


It's not a netflix issue. It's your ISP throttling netflix traffic. Comcast, time warner, verizion, they all do it. And some others. For me netflix is always consistant.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

archer75 said:


> It's not a netflix issue. It's your ISP throttling netflix traffic. Comcast, time warner, verizion, they all do it. And some others. For me netflix is always consistant.


We have AT&T. Who is your ISP?


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Frontier


----------

